# Foraging breeds



## Oreo (Jul 26, 2010)

My boss and I currently have three feeder pigs (seem to be Yorks or a cross) that are receiving corn and are also free ranging. This is my first extensive exposure to swine (cattle and sheep background) and I am interested in later on raising some free range purebred animals. What breeds or breed subsets do best at minimalizing supplemental feeding while free-ranging? That is, which live most nearly off the land? I would be most interested in raising a less common breed to help it continue, but also make money off the meat while free-ranging in pasture and woods. I'm thinking long term, with the idea of selective breeding and culling towards a very independent but still somewhat manageable line of animals. I'm already trying to do this with my mutt sheep.


----------



## Bossroo (Jul 27, 2010)

Raising pigs under the conditions that you describe just may be not so good an  idea especially when you are new to pigs.  Pigs tend to go ferral in short order, and trying to round them up just may be quite a chore.


----------



## jodief100 (Jul 27, 2010)

In some states (like my home here in Kentucky) allowing your pigs to get loose is a serious offense.  If your pigs get out and go feral there could be some significant legal consequences.  Feral pigs cause an enormous amount of environmental damage.  Raising pigs to be self sufficient could be big trouble if you cannot keep them contained.  

I would do LOTS of research before you embark on this project. 

Good Luck


----------



## Royd Wood (Jul 27, 2010)

Good on ya Oreo

We have Large Blacks which fit in with your plans - check em out


----------



## Oreo (Jul 27, 2010)

Thanks y'all, I agree it is very serious to let pigs roam free-- I basically meant roam free within serious fences. I am definitely looking into possible ways of keeping them "tame enough" while making them as tough and "independent enough." What I definitely don't want to do are the extremes: 1. I don't want pigs that I can't catch or that break out and get lost and / or cause trouble. And 2. I do not want pigs that stay confined in a small space all day and don't have the ability to roam around and do normal things that pigs do.

In cattle I admire the qualities of breeds such as the Longhorn and the Scottish Highland that can be very independent, disease free, and self-sufficient without a whole lot of fussy management, fancy buildings, and expensive feed and equipment.

I don't know whether that kind of thing can be done with hogs to that extent, but I would like to work on it in a responsible and proactive way. My ideal way to do things would be over a long period of time work up to a highly sustainable herd of about 10-20 sows on rotational pasture and woods, as part of a diversified family operation also involving sheep, layer hens, turkeys, possibly a few beef cows, grain and market vegetables, all raised organically and marketed locally.

I know I'm dreaming big, and the biggest dreams rarely come to fruition, but that's my goal.

Jodief, where do you live in KY? My parents recently moved to the Jackson Purchase.


----------



## Oreo (Jul 27, 2010)

Royd, I've heard of Large Blacks and I do find them very interesting. Have you posted any pictures of yours on here anywhere I could look at? I tried the link to your website on your profile and it didn't come up.


----------



## jodief100 (Jul 28, 2010)

I am not sure where Jackson Purchase is.  I am way up in the northern end, about 30 miles south of the Ohio River.  We are *almost* considered a suberb of Cincinnati.  I say almost becuase we are rural enough that it is not a suburb of anything but I work in Cincinnati. 

I read an article in the local paper here just last week about feral/wild hogs running loose in Newport, KY which is a little north of us.  Newport is a very urban area and the pigs were tearing up people's landscaping and chasing people off the sidewalks.   When the Fish and Game department got out there they discovered a very large colony of feral pigs.  The local residents say they have seen them around for about 5 years but they weren't causing trouble until now.  Fish and Game is mad because if they had been called 5 years ago they might have been able to take care of it easily but now they have hundreds of pigs in an urban area where shooting them is not an option.


----------



## Oreo (Jul 28, 2010)

We have a lot of wild boar that run free around our area. Two were shot within a quarter mile of my house two years ago and my neighbor and I were given the carcasses to butcher (we field dressed them and took them to a butcher). We had some pretty good pork sausage from those puppies for a year to come. Last year three or more of them tore up my garden methodically eating my pumpkins, watermelons, corn, and cucumbers. I shot at one during the night but missed in the dark. (yes I was shooting in a safe direction). They do a lot of damage around here. One of my friends went knife-hunting for them down-state and killed one with his knife while wrestling it in waist-deep water. Not my idea of a fun time, but he gets to brag about it for the rest of his life!


----------



## Oreo (Jul 28, 2010)

jodief100 said:
			
		

> I am not sure where Jackson Purchase is.  I am way up in the northern end, about 30 miles south of the Ohio River.  We are *almost* considered a suberb of Cincinnati.  I say almost becuase we are rural enough that it is not a suburb of anything but I work in Cincinnati.


From what I understand the Jackson Purchase (or just "the Purchase") is the name for the eight western-most counties in Kentucky, purchased, I'm told, from a native American tribe by Andrew Jackson many years before you or I were born. ;-)


----------



## jodief100 (Jul 28, 2010)

Oreo said:
			
		

> From what I understand the Jackson Purchase (or just "the Purchase") is the name for the eight western-most counties in Kentucky, purchased, I'm told, from a native American tribe by Andrew Jackson many years before you or I were born. ;-)


Interesting. I will have to ask some of the natives about this.  

I was looking into raising pigs "free range" like you are describing and after a lot of research decided the fencing and legalities were not worth it.  I would still love to be able to raise a pig or two for us in this manner so keep me informed about anything you come up with.  

An "old timer" friend of mine tells me when his family had a farm they made more money on hogs than anything else.  This was back when they just notched thier ears for identification and let them run loose everywhere.


----------



## doo dah (Jul 28, 2010)

I think the term you're looking for and want to google is "pasture raised".  I also did a bunch of research on the subject and here are a few websites I found helpful.

This is the same website but two different pages.  Apparantly it's moving but hasn't moved yet so you can still view it.
http://sugarmtnfarmblog.blogspot.com/2007/10/how-much-land-per-pig.html
http://sugarmtnfarmblog.blogspot.com/2005/08/keeping-pig-for-meat.html

And here are three more:
http://www.sare.org/publications/hogs/prod_sys04.htm
http://extension.missouri.edu/publications/DisplayPrinterFriendlyPub.aspx?P=G2360
http://newfarm.rodaleinstitute.org/depts/pig_page/new_farm_archives/ideal_grazers/index.shtml

Good luck!


----------



## Oreo (Jul 28, 2010)

I know a lot of people raise hogs on pasture, and maybe that means different things to different people-- when I think of "pasture" I am thinking of a wide open grass field that is carefully managed and the animals are only kept in there until the grass is chomped down and then moved out. My idea of using fenced in woods areas and difficult terrain for "free-ranging" the animals within fences might count as pasture-raised pork to some people.


----------



## jodief100 (Jul 28, 2010)

I always consider "pasture raised" means they eat something other than bagged food.  

My "pasture raised" goats eat a lot of weeds and trees.


----------



## Oreo (Jul 28, 2010)

Well there, see, we don't disagree that much at least in principle! Here is a picture of regions of KY:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:KYphysiography.jpg


----------



## 77Herford (Aug 9, 2011)

doo dah said:
			
		

> I think the term you're looking for and want to google is "pasture raised".  I also did a bunch of research on the subject and here are a few websites I found helpful.
> 
> This is the same website but two different pages.  Apparantly it's moving but hasn't moved yet so you can still view it.
> http://sugarmtnfarmblog.blogspot.com/2007/10/how-much-land-per-pig.html
> ...


Some great articles there.  Now I might just do it as I've been thinking about being more self sufficent.  I'd probably either do Herefords or Tamworths.


----------



## Livinzoo (Aug 19, 2011)

I pasture raise GOS pigs.  I love their laid back nature and they are great foragers.  Plus who can resist a pig with big floppy ears and black spots.  You can check out my website www.HeritageSpotsAndFeathers.com Its still a work in progress.


----------



## Beekissed (Aug 19, 2011)

My sis raises the Large Blacks also.  You might also want to check out a breed called Red Wattle, which also do well on pasture and well with raising their litters in a herd of pigs while on pasture.  I found a site that was using both breeds and also crossing them...it was interesting as they were culling for good mothering and fathering instincts while out on pasture.  They let their pigs farrow right out in the fields and just culled any boar that wasn't protective and supportive of the new piglets.  They had great stories and info on their now very self-sufficient herds of these breeds.  It certainly looked like an ideal life for pigs!


----------



## 77Herford (Aug 22, 2011)

Livinzoo said:
			
		

> I pasture raise GOS pigs.  I love their laid back nature and they are great foragers.  Plus who can resist a pig with big floppy ears and black spots.  You can check out my website www.HeritageSpotsAndFeathers.com Its still a work in progress.


Nice mud pool.  It was difficult but I ended up choosing both Herefords and Tamworths, lol.  Two Hereford Sows and One Hog.  One Tamworth Sow and One Hog.  I may dig a nice hole like that for my pigs, I already have the backhoe so it won't be much work.  One day I may just be self sufficient.


----------



## Livinzoo (Aug 22, 2011)

The pigs dug that themselves over a year period.  They did a great job.  I helped by adding water daily.


----------



## 77Herford (Aug 22, 2011)

Livinzoo said:
			
		

> The pigs dug that themselves over a year period.  They did a great job.  I helped by adding water daily.


Awesome


----------

